# Maui Schooner Special Assessment



## Kauai Kid (Aug 20, 2010)

Have any owners received info regarding when we will receive the special assessment or how much it will be?  

I've seen two possibilities:  Early in the 3rd qtr or sometime in the 3rd qtr.

Obviously, the board has missed the early in the 3rd qtr :annoyed: and the end of Sep isn't far off.

I noticed none of the for sale adds for the Schooner mention anything about a pending special assessment.


Sterling


----------



## shellboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Although I am not an owner (have considered), I seem to remember that the upgrade got voted down by owners last year. Did a new lower cost proposal get approved?


----------



## barefootnAR (Aug 20, 2010)

Shellboy..we never voted..estimates were told to owners and many voiced concern so board went back to drawing board.

Sterling, I'll be there Sept 5 -19..I'll let you know what Nancy has to say. I was there first week of June and we were told in the owners mtg that.. either info from architect needed to be completed so bids could go out or ..bid info had gone out and board was waiting for them to be filed..can't remember which one.
Thursday I had a very nasty fall on a lava shelf after a cople of sumersaluts I ended in a basin on my back..nothing broken. My sister had a vertigo attack and fell dead weight on me..sending me tumbling. thank goodness, I had lean down to crab walk to the edge..don't remeber much about the owners meeting needless to say...
Susan


----------



## nazclk (Aug 20, 2010)

*SA*

The last I heard it was still pending.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 22, 2010)

barefootnAR said:


> Shellboy..we never voted..estimates were told to owners and many voiced concern so board went back to drawing board.
> 
> Sterling, I'll be there Sept 5 -19..I'll let you know what Nancy has to say. I was there first week of June and we were told in the owners mtg that.. either info from architect needed to be completed so bids could go out or ..bid info had gone out and board was waiting for them to be filed..can't remember which one.
> Thursday I had a very nasty fall on a lava shelf after a cople of sumersaluts I ended in a basin on my back..nothing broken. My sister had a vertigo attack and fell dead weight on me..sending me tumbling. thank goodness, I had lean down to crab walk to the edge..don't remeber much about the owners meeting needless to say...
> Susan



Hope you have healed up from your fall.  That lava can be so rough I suspect you have some cuts or at a minimum bruises.

I found those dates by going back through the email and Schooner flyers.  The board of directors said they were so overwhelmed with emails that they aren't responding to them all.  They are even putting out requests for bids to mainland contractors! (I think they would do better by sticking with local contractors)

I'd like to pick up one more week @ the Schooner for $1 with the seller paying all the closing costs, dump the Point at Poipu because of high maintenance fees, go to Hawaii twice a year and spend 3 weeks at the Schooner on one trip and 3 weeks at Alii Kai on the second trip every year.  Just waiting for my rich uncle to kick the bucket.  :hysterical: 

Sterling


----------



## barefootnAR (Aug 22, 2010)

>>>I'd like to pick up one more week @ the Schooner for $1 with the seller paying all the closing costs, dump the Point at Poipu because of high maintenance fees, go to Hawaii twice a year and spend 3 weeks at the Schooner on one trip and 3 weeks at Alii Kai on the second trip every year. Just waiting for my rich uncle to kick the bucket. <<<<<
or win the lottery..
I'll report back when I return.
Lava was smooth, but very hard..just goose eggs on head, and pulled muscles down the back. Shortie wet suit also helped. It was at Honokeana Cove. 
Trust all is well with ya'll..happy studies.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 23, 2010)

Microbiology lecture and lab starts tomorrow.  I'm looking forward to it and have a great prof.

Sterling


----------



## KulaBoyz (Oct 7, 2010)

*Asessment In  and Higher than expected*

I posted on another thread that a two bedroom assessment is $2450!!

I also posted that simple cabinet and counter top replacement along with new furniture in some areas would go a long ways to upgrading the ambiance.  NO building permits, etc etc.  We DO NOT need to change a lot in each unit to get a good result.  For example, why rearrange the kitchen??  It works nicely the way it is.  Why redo lights, triggering electrical inspections?  Put in warm light florescents, instead of the harsher cool white type.

Lots of other cost saving ideas are possible.  The Maui Schooner will never be the Marriott or Westin.  And, who wants their $2000 annual assessments?

If someone wants to buy my two bedroom, let me know.  I ain't paying to get rid of it.  I will give it back to the association first... they can eat the assessment...and the dues.

I love Maui.  I now have a house on island.  I don't need a timeshare anymore.  But, I cannot abide wasteful spending.  It is almost like politicians trying to create a legacy for themselves by over-improving the Schooner.

$2450 plus annual dues of over $1000 is almost more than the current selling price for two bedroom intervals.  Maybe it is more than the current selling price.

What do you think?


----------



## nazclk (Oct 7, 2010)

*Price*

A two bedroom just sold on ebay for less than $1000 with all transfer fees and closing costs included.
Just looked it up and it was a little over $200


----------



## chester1122 (Oct 7, 2010)

I tend to agree with the update fees being way too high.  I just bought and closed on a 1 bedroom for $100.  I just had to pay the closing costs.  I got it via TUG classifieds - knew there was an assessment but am not expecting over $2000.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 7, 2010)

Kula: Where is you "other thread"?

I haven't received the $2450 assessment yet as of 7 Oct.  We've got a 2br for 2 weeks so that would blow almost $5k during this mini depression we are experiencing.  

I know of a 2 br every year unit that recently sold for $299.

We won't vote to approve a $2450 expense on a $300 time share.:annoyed: 

Sterling 




KulaBoyz said:


> I posted on another thread that a two bedroom assessment is $2450!!
> 
> I also posted that simple cabinet and counter top replacement along with new furniture in some areas would go a long ways to upgrading the ambiance.  NO building permits, etc etc.  We DO NOT need to change a lot in each unit to get a good result.  For example, why rearrange the kitchen??  It works nicely the way it is.  Why redo lights, triggering electrical inspections?  Put in warm light florescents, instead of the harsher cool white type.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 8, 2010)

Maui Schooner Special Assessment info received 8 Oct

one bedroom every year $1700 EOY $850

two bedroom every year $2450  EOY $1225

Three bedroom every year $3050 EOY $1525

Vote must be received by Nov 12th, 2010

If approved, the special assessment will be mailed out shortly after a Nov 13th owners meeting at the resort.

Looks like coal in our stockings this Christmas what with a pending $3000 hospital bill, the $4900 special assessment plus the Maui Schooner 2011 maintenance fee, estimated income tax payment and property tax payment all due in that same time period.


Bah, Humbug 

Sterling


----------



## mlpmd56 (Oct 8, 2010)

*No Way*

Ok, I am voting NO!!!!!  I agree they have gone completely overboard.  New cabinets and new countertops are all that is needed, as stated by the poster above.  I understand they are complaining about the furniture style????  You have GOT to be kidding me.  I really could not care less if the TV is in an outdated cabinet, if it is still functional.  I am really not in Hawaii to watch TV.  The countertops are bad and need to be replaced but I don't think we need all new appliances, etc.  What are others' thoughts???  Marcy


----------



## chester1122 (Oct 8, 2010)

I suggest that someone should take a look at what was done to Maui Lea and The Bay Club.  Pretty basic upgrading but a big differnce.  They must be planning some structural changes. 

The special assessment was so low, I truthfully can't remembe quite what it was under $1000 for sure.

Take a look at this.
http://thebayclub.hgvc.com/pages/news.htm


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 9, 2010)

We have two weeks of a two bedroom at the Schooner every year.

A special assessment of $4900  is roughly the equivalent of 6 (six) round trip coach airfare from Austin Texas.

My decision is no to the special assessment.

Sterling


----------



## california-bighorn (Oct 9, 2010)

*WHY ?*

I'm not an owner at this resort, but unless there are structure repairs that need to be made or inexpensive cosmetic repairs that can be made, I would think it is irresponsible to be making the planned changes.  Who needs granite counter tops or whatever?  And again does it really matter what the furniture looks like as long as it is functional?   I'd rather sink the money into my own home and have something to show for it.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Oct 9, 2010)

Not owners, but we stayed there last summer, great ocean view, very relaxing. The bathroom of the unit we were in needed work, needed a new sink I remember. I don't remember anything else that really needed work. As stated, it's not going to be a Marriott, enjoy it for what it is, a great place to visit Maui.
Liz


----------



## tangofrl (Nov 1, 2010)

*assessment charges*

We are in full agreement with everyone about this.  Timing could not be worse.  We are supposed to go out in January(own 2 weeks, i bdrm.)  Should this pass, all needs to be paid before the 1st.  We also have taxes due, medical increased 35% etc.  I agree that we could do the basic things as stated in prior messages.  I contacted the board, both president and ann b at trading places.  No one gives any information..board does not even reply.  With all the unknowns in the economy/laws passed etc. it is not the time.  I am thinking most people are in the same situation.  The Schooner is a fabulous resort and Nancy and her crew the best.  Isn't it nice that the board did not think about us who purchased airline tickets already, etc...and the fact it is too late to even rent the unit weeks?  Anyone know how we just give the weeks to the association as stated in another message?  Thanks.  This was to be probably our last trip as husband has cancer...only thing we were looking forward to throughout these treatments...our piece of heaven...yes...Merry Christmas and Happy New Year?  Maybe most people will vote the same way...no!  Then we can go.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 1, 2010)

In about two weeks we should know the results of the vote.

Get ready to pack.  I don't see anyone that is going to vote yes.

Prayers for both your husband and you.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 6, 2010)

*Renovation/Special Assessment Fees*

Since a number of time shares on Hawaii are considering special assessments for renovation I thought the article from TimeSharing Today Nov/Dec 2010 would be of interest.

The Mariner Beach Club (an Old and Tired Timeshare) @ St Pete Beach Florida had a major renovation ($4,131,000) and owners were assessed $675/quarter for 4 quarters.  That equals $2700/week owned.

The Maui Schooner certainly isn't "an Old and Tired Timeshare" so the $2450 seems out of line, even for Hawaii. 


Sterling


----------

